# Loctite Threadlocker 243 Automotive?



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm looking to buy the blue threadlocker but just want to clarify a few things. Firstly, is there any reason to not get the 243 over the 242?

Secondly, what is the difference between 243 threadlocker, and the 243 threadlocker automotive? They seem to have be the same, but i only saw the automotive version in my major hardware store.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Go ahead and use 243 in place of 242 , it works virtually the same . 243 automotive is the same as 243 , different packaging .


----------



## froggy97 (Oct 16, 2009)

With Loctite, the numbers matter more than anything else.

Like AZ said, "automotive" is mostly packaging. Essentially, it's a way to move more product without having to worry about consumer protection laws, even though it's the same liquid. This is frequently done with the label "Commercial Grade", lawyers use it for indemnity, and has nothing to do with the actually product.

Also get yourself some *nail polish*. Blue Loctite isn't recommended for bolts under 1/4" (Green is, but it's as permanent as Red). For small bolts, such as derailleur limit screws, nail polish works very well. Cheap, effective, it's a barrier to galvanic corrosion and non-permanent. The other advantage of nail polish is that you can adjust a bolt or screw and it still holds.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for the response guys. I've got myself the 243.


----------



## Todd_F (Feb 7, 2004)

The primary difference between 242 and 243 is the 243 can be used on fasteners that are contaminated by grease and oil. I've never had a problem with 242 in this regard but I buy 243 when possible.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

froggy97 said:


> Also get yourself some *nail polish*. Blue Loctite isn't recommended for bolts under 1/4" (Green is, but it's as permanent as Red). For small bolts, such as derailleur limit screws, nail polish works very well. Cheap, effective, it's a barrier to galvanic corrosion and non-permanent. The other advantage of nail polish is that you can adjust a bolt or screw and it still holds.


Does nail polish really hold up when you run it through the 'bolt' like you would in a limit screw. I always think of it as pretty brittle stuff and wouldn't think it would make it through one pass of a limit screw. Plus pretty much all limit screws thread through some kind of plastic bit or bob to keep them from moving, sort of a mechanical loctite as opposed to the chemical stuff we normally think of.


----------

